# VR6 Procharger



## 97GTIVR6SC (Jun 28, 2008)

I recently bought a GTI VR6 with a procharger on it. There is a breather line that runs from the left of the intake manifold and exits out of the back of the car. I was wondering if anybody has seen this before and what the purpose of it is. Thanks


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

you my friend have a very rare setup. IIRC there were not very many VR systems ever released by ProCharger. 
Pics would be great! 
Are you referring to a Valve Cover Breather?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

aka pcv


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

yeah, pics would help with answering your question as well. nice setup though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

can we see this?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

holy crap... i want to see a pic of this...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (97GTIVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97GTIVR6SC* »_ .. exits out of the back of the car. 









pics will help


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (stealthmk1)*

I want to see pics, i was just telling my buddy tonight i want to do a procharger kit.
Those chargers sound so sick, my friend has one on his saleen,


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (quickhuh)*

Procharger never made a VR6 kit. They do have pics on there website showing one of the small self contained superchargers (C1 and C2) on a VR6 Corrado. The supercharger and bracket in the picture is the one that went on my old GTI. I ran that set up for 3 years, daily driven, stock head gasket, no belt slip or water pump failure and made 332 whp, intercooled at 13 psi. Peloquin and stock clutch/press. plate. I was using a rising rate pressure regulator and a Ford SVT intank fuel pump with a 911 turbo external pump. Someone CNC'd me a billet plug for my fuel rail to eliminate the stock fpr and I used a low base pressure with big injectors and it worked great.
I bought a mkV GTI to do a big turbo shop project for a shop I worked at and the old GTI got sold to make room in the garage for a bike. I don't have many pics left, but here's a few, some are pretty crappy.











































_Modified by dubstyl at 7:29 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (dubstyl)*

Video.
http://media.putfile.com/Flametrick-Dub


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (dubstyl)*

Right click save, Thanks for the info again on the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (quickhuh)*

i hate you.... i want that.... for some reason i really think you can make more power on a pro charger or a rotorex than a vortec unit...
how hard is to make a bracket for one of these... could you maybe modify a vortec one or maybe a c2 bracket?
i think it would be so rad...


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*

its sad how far a thread can get when a noob starts it and doesnt check back to it.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*

I actually called procharger today, and they no longer offer the "import" kit, the only kits they have for imports are the hondas and 350z







i am bummed now, just have to keep an eye out for one i guess


----------



## 97GTIVR6SC (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (97GTIVR6SC)*

Hey Guys, but dont bust my balls to bad. Its a Vortec V1 supercharger on an AMS block. NOT a procharger, sorry guys. I should have pictures up of the motor soon.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (97GTIVR6SC)*

alot of people run the pcv down under the car to prevent oil building up in the charge pipe...
if you can post pics that would be nice but thats usually how people have it setup. i have mine setup like that on my VRT
stock its recirculated into the intake elbow... which overtime, you usually end up with an oily intake boot on the inside and/or an oily throttle body


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_i hate you.... i want that.... for some reason *i really think you can make more power on a pro charger or a rotorex than a vortec unit...*
how hard is to make a bracket for one of these... could you maybe modify a vortec one or maybe a c2 bracket?
i think it would be so rad...


yes and no. Rotrex blowers are extremely efficient, and will make much more power than a comparable Vortech. Vortech's are terribly oversized for the amount of air that one moves. That said, a V1/V2 blower will still make good power on a VR. Vortech's just have kind of a bad rap in the VW community because of those POS V9's that VF threw on every car.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
yes and no. Rotrex blowers are extremely efficient, and will make much more power than a comparable Vortech. Vortech's are terribly oversized for the amount of air that one moves. That said, a V1/V2 blower will still make good power on a VR. *Vortech's just have kind of a bad rap in the VW community because of those POS V9's that VF threw on every car.*

AGREED!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
yes and no. Rotrex blowers are extremely efficient, and will make much more power than a comparable Vortech. Vortech's are terribly oversized for the amount of air that one moves. That said, a V1/V2 blower will still make good power on a VR. Vortech's just have kind of a bad rap in the VW community because of those POS V9's that VF threw on every car.


it would just be nice if we had an other option besides vortech... rotorex you cant find in the states and procharger could care less about the imports so then what else do you have? not much.. all you can do is use a v1/v2 add some cams and do a cogged setup then what? you might make 300hp... maybe... at that point i would rather just spend the money on peicing together a turbo kit or for even cheaper build a hell of a reliable direct port setup...
... i would just like more of an option.... hell even a roots type, twin screw, what ever you want to call it... would be an option as well... anything...


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*

crazy how some companies like that will eliminate more business opportunities by not caring about other car make enthusiasts wanting to purchase their product...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (eurobred)*

all deleted woops


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 6:06 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_

it would just be nice if we had an other option besides vortech... rotorex you cant find in the states and procharger could care less about the imports so then what else do you have? not much.. all you can do is use a v1/v2 add some cams and do a cogged setup then what? you might make 300hp... maybe... at that point i would rather just spend the money on peicing together a turbo kit or for even cheaper build a hell of a reliable direct port setup...
... i would just like more of an option.... hell even a roots type, twin screw, what ever you want to call it... would be an option as well... anything...

you dont need a cogged setup to make 300whp








a v1, cams, proper tune, youll make 300whp+


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
you dont need a cogged setup to make 300whp








a v1, cams, proper tune, youll make 300whp+

i would like to see a dyno or something of proof... its not that i dont want to beleive you, i want to, i really do...its just that why arent there more people rocking a 300+ blower setup... i think maybe running a 12# pulley, 262 or 268 cams, C2 chip,abd a s-afc... i could maybe see it getting there.... but then again maybe i havent been looking hard enough...
i could always be wrong...


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_
i think maybe running a 12# pulley, 262 or 268 cams, C2 chip,abd a s-afc... i could maybe see it getting there.... but then again maybe i havent been looking hard enough...
i could always be wrong...
















what did you do, read my posts about my setup? im stock motor, schrick 268s, 12psi pulley, c2 30# software, apexi super afc, intercooled with a big exhaust. id love to dyno, just snow prohibits me taking the car out. even if im not at 300whp, its the 3rd fastest sc'd vr in the nation...and a 12.5 at 2700lbs isnt too shabby
and i dyno'd at 286whp over a year ago, running lean over 5k...so take it for what its worth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the reason there arent many people pushing the limits is because they either take the easy way out and go turbo, or just dont push for power/times...vw1320(11.65) is number 1, supercharged jetta(11.97) is number 2...im 3rd on that list, 4th would be slc92(12.7) all east coast cars


_Modified by -THROTTLE- at 10:23 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
what did you do, read my posts about my setup? im stock motor, schrick 268s, 12psi pulley, c2 30# software, apexi super afc, intercooled with a big exhaust. id love to dyno, just snow prohibits me taking the car out. even if im not at 300whp, its the 3rd fastest sc'd vr in the nation...and a 12.5 at 2700lbs isnt too shabby
and i dyno'd at 286whp over a year ago, running lean over 5k...so take it for what its worth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the reason there arent many people pushing the limits is because they either take the easy way out and go turbo, or just dont push for power/times...vw1320(11.65) is number 1, supercharged jetta(11.97) is number 2...im 3rd on that list, 4th would be slc92(12.7) all east coast cars

_Modified by -THROTTLE- at 10:23 PM 1-5-2009_

wow...lol... not really i just used common sense i guess... from all the reading i was doing... i was seeing that people were having issues running a 15# pulley becasue it was too small, slipping, etc... so the next one down was a 12# pulley... then i was reading up on the cogged pulley setup that deckmandubs was doing and i saw that dyno of the guy with 262's or 268's i believe making like 313hp... (which is the highest number i have seen on a blower)... and then the s-afc was a long shot for the cheapest way to some how add or take away fuel... (from the old honda days)...how to get actually working is a long shot, but i do remember reading that they make a euro afc, so its a possibility... and i also remember the giac tune from vortech was super lean... and i really didnt know about C2, except that everybody and their mom says to switch to... so i just kinda guessed... lol... didnt mean to freak you with my mind powers... lol..
either way from what you have done its pretty impressive... i have always been a fan of the blower setups... but heres to you and your progress...














...
me myself i am working on a complete direct port setup for my car and am curious to see if i can get into the 12.XX with that... hell if i can pull a 12.9 i would be happier than hell...


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_

i was simply born in the same zip code as procharger, not my idea, so i'll thank God first (same with Cox Motorsports). having said that, i just happened to be born into the winning team...there isn't a roots that'll keep up with a procharger. i've had a procharger on my vw for 8 years now, i know the others. because for a broke looser like me that just got the net, can't post pics, the easiest thing to do was take a procharger off the shelf and figure out how to get it turnin. Way easier than coming up with thousands of $ for a kit
in my world there weren't any options but procharger, now that the world is covered in vf cars, i'm glad they're not prochargers (i'm competitive)
i've got my own procharged passat vr for 5 years now and i probably will settle for that. SC = down home style










i freakin would love to see how you did that... or just pics of the setup alone... always been a fan of procharger... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I think user "punk rock kiel" made somewhere in the 33xwhp range with a V2 blower and C2 software.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_I think user "punk rock kiel" made somewhere in the 33xwhp range with a V2 blower and C2 software.

kiel? i dont think he ever got onto a dyno to see where it was at because of all of his issues. ill send him a pm now and see whats up.
sam who ran the 11.97 makes 358whp iirc. matt never dyno'd but his 11.65 speaks for itself. my 286 and lean still ran a 12.8. so, now that its all worked out, and the new season is upon us, ill keep breaking my own barrier down.
and yes, your mind powers freaked me out lol. thats one thing i dont get. its common knowledge applied to the motor. 15psi slips, go 12. chargers make max power uptop, get cams to do the same. basic stuff, yet no one pushes the system.
and ive love to see a procharger out on the track....see if its what its cracked up to be. i like the chargers, though of going with a ds1(from what deckman and i discussed) and its not a bad option, BUT why when im just knocking down my own times with a tiny v1?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_all deleted woops

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 6:06 PM 1-6-2009_

lol, why...dont want it to bite you in the ass later?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (-THROTTLE-)*

110, 3rd in nation says it all
all i go by is trap speed which is all that matters once it hooks up
if i'm getting 107 in my passat with stock injectors, i'll probably be called out SO is there anyone local?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (EL DRIFTO)*

ok....so what are you saying?
i know of a vr that made an 11 second pass with under 100mph trap...if that helps








get it to the track, and get some numbers out of it.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (-THROTTLE-)*

i know how fast my car is but realizing where i stand in the nation's ranks has made my head WAY too big, i haven't gotten anything done all day and it's pathetic. i went braggin the other day about beating a gto and i was told how pathetic because of how pathetic gtos are. considering 1.8t making 500 hp pathetic again. my head is so swollen, it's useless. now i realize why the present owner of the bike racin gti put it on the shelf for a while from insanity
how do you do it
i'm leaving now and we'll see how long i can stay away...


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (EL DRIFTO)*

youre 39 and an electrician? wow, just wow.
and if youre taking a stab at me in that post, it needs some work. but i wont get into it, dont my head to swell anymore


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_youre 39 and an electrician? wow, just wow.
and if youre taking a stab at me in that post, it needs some work. but i wont get into it, dont my head to swell anymore









uh oh


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i know how fast my car is but realizing where i stand in the nation's ranks has made my head WAY too big, i haven't gotten anything done all day and it's pathetic. i went braggin the other day about beating a gto and i was told how pathetic because of how pathetic gtos are. considering 1.8t making 500 hp pathetic again. my head is so swollen, it's useless. now i realize why the present owner of the bike racin gti put it on the shelf for a while from insanity
how do you do it
i'm leaving now and we'll see how long i can stay away...


can somebody translate this?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_

can somebody translate this?


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_

can somebody translate this?

I believe what the gentleman meant to say was:
I was fully aware of the ludicrous speed that my car is capable of, but upon confirming my status as one of the fastest supercharged VR6's in the nation, my ego has been inflated to an artificially large state. Ergo, I have failed to accomplish any of my endeavors I had planned for today and I find that fact to be quite distressing. Just the other day I was boasting in regards to my car outperforming a Pontiac GTO in a competition of speed, a car which I found to be, quite frankly, unimpressive. At this point, my ego has reached a level where it is influencing my thought process and inhibiting myself from performing daily tasks <editors note: such writing in a sensible manner?>. It has now occurred to me that such is the reason why a colleague of mine, who has in his possession a GTI that rivals sportbikes in contests of longitudinal acceleration, decided to place his car in reserve. How does one cope with such madness? I now bid you gentlemen adieu, we will see for what duration of time I am able to keep my distance.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_chargers make max power uptop, get cams to do the same. basic stuff, _yet no one pushes the system_.

The last part of that says it all


_Modified by MeCarTay at 12:46 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
I believe what the gentleman meant to say was:
I was fully aware of the ludicrous speed that my car is capable of, but upon confirming my status as one of the fastest supercharged VR6's in the nation, my ego has been inflated to an artificially large state. Ergo, I have failed to accomplish any of my endeavors I had planned for today and I find that fact to be quite distressing. Just the other day I was boasting in regards to my car outperforming a Pontiac GTO in a competition of speed, a car which I found to be, quite frankly, unimpressive. At this point, my ego has reached a level where it is influencing my thought process and inhibiting myself from performing daily tasks <editors note: such writing in a sensible manner?>. It has now occurred to me that such is the reason why a colleague of mine, who has in his possession a GTI that rivals sportbikes in contests of longitudinal acceleration, decided to place his car in reserve. How does one cope with such madness? I now bid you gentlemen adieu, we will see for what duration of time I am able to keep my distance.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (85gtii16v)*


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
I believe what the gentleman meant to say was:
I was fully aware of the ludicrous speed that my car is capable of, but upon confirming my status as one of the fastest supercharged VR6's in the nation, my ego has been inflated to an artificially large state. Ergo, I have failed to accomplish any of my endeavors I had planned for today and I find that fact to be quite distressing. Just the other day I was boasting in regards to my car outperforming a Pontiac GTO in a competition of speed, a car which I found to be, quite frankly, unimpressive. At this point, my ego has reached a level where it is influencing my thought process and inhibiting myself from performing daily tasks <editors note: such writing in a sensible manner?>. It has now occurred to me that such is the reason why a colleague of mine, who has in his possession a GTI that rivals sportbikes in contests of longitudinal acceleration, decided to place his car in reserve. How does one cope with such madness? I now bid you gentlemen adieu, we will see for what duration of time I am able to keep my distance.

i want this as my signature


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (BIGGEE TALLS)*

El Drifto is a man of many complicated words.








my small toy.










_Modified by mr lee at 8:17 AM 1-10-2009_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (mr lee)*

so what is the difference between a Pro Charger and a Vortech?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Procharger (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_so what is the difference between a Pro Charger and a Vortech?

This has been debated time and time again... just not here. Mustang forums have most of the info. There was a huge article in 5.0 that actually did side by side comparisons... 
http://www.google.com/search?q...fox-a
^ read through all of that.








basically what you'll find. vortech = cheaper / less cfm. pro = expensive / better internals / more cfm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mr lee at 4:43 PM 1-10-2009_


----------

